# dishpvr508 catv



## ejonesss (Aug 14, 2007)

i got a dishpvr508 at a yard sale unfortunately it is too old for dishnet to support but i would like to open it up to use like a tivo.

there is a cable in so you can get cable on it too.

is there a hack (firmware flash,remote code, a way to use a terminal program to emulate the server it connects to via modem so i can turn it on, a mod chip or a way to jumper a few chips in the box to enable it to get cable?

the fine print i doubt that what i am wanting to do is illegal because.

1. the box is been discontinued along with the way it gets service and a phone call to dishnet dealer with a mentioning of checking with hacker groups *DID NOT* raise any mention of legalities.

2. i am just wanting to gedt the normal channels that a vcr can get i am *NOT* asking to descramble premium and ppv channels.

3. i am *not* looking to get dish service on it either

or does anyone know of any dvrs or tivo like boxes that does not require service(s) to get and record from cable? without having to build one from a computer with tv card and software.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

First, the model 508 is still fully supported by DISH. Second, the 508 has no NTSC tuner (only satellite tuners) so no matter what you do you are not going to be able to use it for cable.

If you want a cable DVR (without renting one from your cable campany) your best bet is to buy a DVD recorder with a hard drive (a lot of models will store 40 hours or more of programming). Some models have both a NTSC tuner (for OTA or cable analog channels) and the 2007 models have NTSC,and ATSC (for digital OTA channels) tuners and some also have a QAM tuner (for unencrypted cable digital channels). There is a lot of information about them on AVS Forums


----------



## ejonesss (Aug 14, 2007)

Bill R said:


> First, the model 508 is still fully supported by DISH. Second, the 508 has no NTSC tuner (only satellite tuners) so no matter what you do you are not going to be able to use it for cable.
> QUOTE]
> 
> i was told by the dealer that it was not supported.
> ...


----------



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

Sorry 

Bill R is correct, your "dealer" is mis-informed.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

ejonesss said:


> i was told by the dealer that it was not supported.


The dealer was wrong. Call DISH at (800) 333-3474 and ask them.



> and it does have an ntsc tuner because otherwise it would not have the cable input for catv cable.


That is just a pass through so that you can hook up your cable connection and use the tv/video button on the remote to switch between cable and satellite. NONE of the 5xx models have a NTSC tuner.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

ejonesss said:


> i was told by the dealer that it was not supported.
> 
> and it does have an ntsc tuner because otherwise it would not have the cable input for catv cable.
> 
> ...


It does not have a ntsc tuner.
The CATV in passes the signal to the TV OUT.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/user_guides_and_manuals/510/Chapter2.pdf

Its on page 17 / 18 (3 / 4)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

allen98311 said:


> It does not have a ntsc tuner.
> The CATV in passes the signal to the TV OUT.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/pdf/user_guides_and_manuals/510/Chapter2.pdf
> ...


Not to split hairs but it does NOT say CATV in. It says antenna/cable in. It may ot seem like a big difference but it is.

But you can use it with DISH.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

ejonesss said:


> Bill R said:
> 
> 
> > First, the model 508 is still fully supported by DISH. Second, the 508 has no NTSC tuner (only satellite tuners) so no matter what you do you are not going to be able to use it for cable.
> ...


----------



## cdoyle (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm using a 508 right now, great unit.

not sure why they would tell you that you couldn't activate it.


----------

